

Ask HN: Can I visit your office in London this Friday?  - knes

Hi,<p>I am moving to London in December and I will be looking for a job as a Product or Marketing Manager.<p>I will be in town this weekend to visit flats but since I arrive Friday early morning I though it would be great if I could visit some startup offices, grab a coffee with some people in the industry so I can get a feel of how the startup industry function in London.<p>You can reply here or send me an email, my details are in my profile.<p>Cheers,
======
ig1
If you're here this weekend you should check out:

<http://www.silicondrinkabout.com/> <http://siliconmilkroundabout.com/>

(Incidentally if you're looking for a flatshare @simoncast who co-runs the
ProductTank meetup is looking for a new flatmate - see his twitter for
details)

~~~
knes
Yes, I forgot to mention that I would be attending SMR on Saturday and maybe
Sunday too.

Regarding the flatshare, I'm moving to London with my GF but thanks for the
though!

Cheers,

------
revorad
Welcome to London!

Check out Google campus - <http://www.campuslondon.com/> . The cafe is a great
place to meet London startup people and there are always events going on
(<http://www.campuslondon.com/events/>).

If you're here till Monday night, check out Burger night -
<http://thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/burger-night/> It's just a casual dinner
for local founders.

I might not be around this weekend, but email me some time if you want to
meet. I'm a solo founder - no office (yet) but happy to meet for coffee/beer.
My details are in my profile.

Edit: totally forgot about Silicon Milk roundabout, thanks ig1! You couldn't
be visiting at a better time, knes.

~~~
knes
I'll be in Shoreditch friday morning so I'll definitely visit the Campus Café.
Too bad I'm leaving monday morning, I would have loved to attend the Burger
Night.

Thanks for the tips!

------
CWIZO
Your email is not displayed in your profile. You have to put it into the
description field if you want it to show up.

